# purple colored piraya and rhom



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

this is on the other site, but I thought I would put it here also.
John
http://community.webshots.com/album/59394608GLslQv


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

says forbidden for me


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

me too. I'll try to fix it. These are the first pictures I have posted.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Post them straight to the board.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

i fixed the link. I'll figure out how to post them straight to the board when i'm not at work.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish. if you can how about some close ups of the piraya?
wes


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

if it ever turns that color again I'll get some more. this was a one day thing and all I had was a disposable camera with me. I got it from John in columbus. I think you bought his big rhom.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i bought most of his fish. i almost bought that piraya. thats funny. john is a good guy. its always a pleasure doing business with him.
wes


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

what pics i need to see!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I want to see too, post them here.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

this thread is almost 2 YEARS old.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

traumatic said:


> this thread is almost 2 YEARS old.


 Holy crap! I hadn't noticed


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

more than that, ehhehe


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

blast from the past


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

still no pics


----------



## evilive (Mar 19, 2005)

waspride said:


> still no pics
> [snapback]988946[/snapback]​


wow nice pics of a invisible piraya!

evilive


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

traumatic said:


> this thread is almost 2 YEARS old.
> [snapback]748875[/snapback]​


 good eye


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

nice fish..i think?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No need to resurrect the dead...


----------

